
Greater speed in memory-bound graph algorithms with just straight C code - akshat_h
https://lemire.me/blog/2018/05/28/greater-speed-in-memory-bound-graph-algorithms-with-just-straight-c-code/
======
akshat_h
Interesting approach for optimization of an algorithm that I haven't seen in
any books(as the author also mentions).

Is there any comprehensive resource for these, or does everyone kind of fiddle
around and stumble on these independently. I have always been curious about
'hacks' such as the Fast inverse square root method. How does anyone figure
these out in the first place?

